# One of my babies.



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

This is one of the babies I'm keeping. Her name is Rapunzel (I love Tangled) and ironically, she loves sitting on my shoulder and nestling in my hair. 



















Shes a troublemaker, though not so much as Cheese (her brother whom we've nicknamed such). She loves running around and wrestling with her brothers. Shes a bit of a tomboy I'd say lol. And shes healthy! Shes such a chubby little gal. I can't imagine her having anything wrong with her (and she hopefully won't). She'll be three weeks on Tuesday. She also has a cute little white patch on her chest.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Aww she's adorable


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl~! Are you going to be getting her or her brother fixed?


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

We would love to keep Cheese, but I'm not sure how expensive it would be to fix him. It turned out one of her brothers was really a girl. We're going to keep them so she at least has her sister with her along with another pair of sisters from a separate litter we're keeping.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww, she's adorable! P.s, I love tangled too!


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Oh, she's so cute ^_^. I love Tangled, too! One of our rats was almost called Rapunzel but the name Squawk stuck to her lol. Don't you hate when that happens


----------

